# Diani Beach - Kenia - Hochseeangeln



## Sascha2609 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich fliege im Januar nach Kenia, Diani Beach (Papillon Lagoon Reef Hotel) und würde dort gerne Hochseeangeln.
Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich, wo und an wen ich mich wenden kann.

Danke.


----------



## Marlin1 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diani Beach - Kenia - Hochseeangeln*

Hallo Sascha,

mach dir die Mühe und fahre von deinem Hotel bis nach Shimoni.
Das ist gar nicht so weit und die allerbeste Marlindestination in
ganz Kenya.

Januar ist dort schon absolute Hochsaison für den gestreiften Marlin !

du kannst bei den Hemphills 'Seaadventure' oder bei Peter im
'Pemba Chanel Fishing Club' Boote buchen.

Aber beeile dich damit, diese Zeit ist immer früh ausgebucht.
Die 'Broadbill' + die 'Kamara' von den Hemphills sind eigentlich jedes Jahr die erfolgreichsten Marlinboote an der ganzen Kenya Küste.

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg und lasse mal hören wie es dir ergangen ist.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Rausreißer (1. August 2009)

*AW: Diani Beach - Kenia - Hochseeangeln*

Ohne Reinhold da in die Parade fahren zu wollen, kommt es da für mich auf ein paar Infos mehr von Dir an.
  Technisch gesehen hat Reinhold natürlich Recht.
  Aber: Was willst Du machen, Sascha?
  Wie sieht Dein Budget aus? Willst du mit eigenem Gerät fischen? 
  Nur mal kurz raus oder ganz gezielt eine Woche durchfischen?
  Sonst guck doch erstmal hier:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79699&highlight=Diani+Beach


  Das wird bestimmt ein netter Trip. Muss ich auch mal wieder hin…
  Gernot |wavey:


----------

